# Lowrance Portable Power Pack Without Transducer/Battery



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just go an Elite 5 HDI and ordered the PTI-WBL ice transducer, but want the pack to put it in. Anybody know if there's a way to buy just the Lowrance bag and base? I don't need the battery, charger, tackle boxes, or transducer. I've cut a plywood base that fits in a 5 gallon bucket, but I want the nice bag...because why not.

Or does anyone know of a good bag that has a flip-up front that I could use?

Thanks!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I talked to Lowrance and they won't sell me just the Lowrance bag. My search for a perfect bag continues...


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I saw some on ebay when I was looking for mine. They seemed too cheap to be true so I clicked on the description and they said bag only.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Maybe this will help others, but I found this:

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/trophy-angler-electronics-soft-pack-bag?a=1543380

Looks like it will work and the price is right! I added some ammo to get me over $50 for the free shipping too


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

You must've gotten the last one. Says sold out now. Haha


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh man, you're right. Reeds has them too, but shipping was like $12...

http://www.reedssports.com/trophy-angler/-193834



beaver said:


> You must've gotten the last one. Says sold out now. Haha


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just got my Out of Stock notice. Looks like I'm going to have to suck it up and pay shipping from Reeds.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I checked ebay and I couldn't find the bags alone. Must either have been dreaming or they sold the ones I saw before. I'll keep an eye out though. Surely someone will have one.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you, I recently got a elite 4x HDI and been looking for a bag.
Check out the clam soft bags, lowrance told me also they don't just offer the bag.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, I saw those Clam bags, but it just sucks having to buy the ice transducer for $70-80, then the Clam bag for $60. That puts you at the $140ish that you can get the PPP-18I. It doesn't make any sense to me that Lowrance doesn't sell the power pack with the PTI-WBL transducer. 



kruggy1 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, I recently got a elite 4x HDI and been looking for a bag.
> Check out the clam soft bags, lowrance told me also they don't just offer the bag.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Seems I'm in the thrift stores more than I fish. But u gotta spend SOme time doin what the wife likes. And how lucky am I she don't wanna pay retail! Anyhoo they all have big selection of backpacks, soft coolers, sport bags, laptop bags, briefcases. $6 would be about the most you'd pay. Volunteer of America new(er) store at Dover center n Lorain has a lot. Also got skis for my Smitty sled there. RStock try the goodwill close by u at 117 n Detroit


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I get what you're saying, I bought mine without transducer. Noone 
carried a ice transducer, that includes lowerance. I had to drive 1.5 hrs 
to cabelas in Columbus to get last one they had. So I tried to just buy bag from lowrance
and they don't sell just them.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I have an elite 4x hdi on my boat and I tried for a long time to piece stuff together to turn it into an ice unit. However, after buying an iceducer for $75 (cheapest I could find), a blue plug adapter ($35), float $(10), battery, power cord, and case, I decided that I was better off to leave it on my boat and buy another dedicated unit. The price would be close enough that it would be justified. I got lucky and found an elite 4x unit already set up ready to fish on the ice in the marketplace here for $185 shipped to my house.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm a man on a mission at this point. I was going to get the fishfinder/gps any way for the boat, so I'm in it for the transducer and battery. For the power cord, I plan on using quick connects on my boat and ice setup so I can use the same power cord and swap back and forth.



beaver said:


> I have an elite 4x hdi on my boat and I tried for a long time to piece stuff together to turn it into an ice unit. However, after buying an iceducer for $75 (cheapest I could find), a blue plug adapter ($35), float $(10), battery, power cord, and case, I decided that I was better off to leave it on my boat and buy another dedicated unit. The price would be close enough that it would be justified. I got lucky and found an elite 4x unit already set up ready to fish on the ice in the marketplace here for $185 shipped to my house.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I converted this Nintendo G-pak for my lowrance elite 5 and it fit perfectly into the front pouch, ran wires into main compartment where battery sits and the ducer and cord comes out the trap door in the rear, it's a perfect bag to convert with little modification, I have a thread from a couple weeks ago with pictures if you search for the similar thread, heres one on E-bay right now for 16 bucks! 
It's a stout bag and should hold up very well.

Here, I found the thread with some pics.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=271612

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/NAKI-G-PAK-NINTENDO-GAMECUBE-GAME-SYSTEM-CONSOLE-TRAVEL-CARRYING-CASE-BAG-/171478609065?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27ecebeca9"]Naki G Pak Nintendo GameCube Game System Console Travel Carrying Case Bag | eBay[/ame]


----------

